# 3 of 10 Americans Choose SWIMMING WITH SHARKS OVER RIDING IN AUTONOMOUS VEHICLES !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup . . .
NO SALE !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ya but......

Ever notice how many people are at a beach? You're technically swimming with the sharks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ya but......
> 
> Ever notice how many people are at a beach? You're technically swimming with the sharks!
> View attachment 599835


" RUSSIAN HACKERS " DONT HACK SHARKS !


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Remember the good old days of 2015 when robot cars were going to take over the world by 2021...Read some of the early page posts for the Autonomous forum for great laughs.

These robot cars are less likely now than they were then.


----------

